# Ladyfish/Spanish- Pickens



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im going out to Pickens tonight to go shark fishing and I went out yesterday to catch ladyfish and spanish for shark bait but they were just not showing up. Not even at sunset. Does anyone know if the ladyfish and spanish and blues come around fort pickens often? I dont want to go out there and be stuck without any shark bait. Thanks.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

We got tons of bait broski, ive got a big blue and spanish still in my freezer plus all that stuff we caught yesterday


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

We been catchin them around 6 pm between old pier and beach, sometimes closer to beach casting from Pier


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

typically you cant get away from those damn fish.. so cant imagine it being to difficult to catch around the Pensacola pass at any time.. I would suggest get a long shank hook.. tie uni-to-uni 40lb or heaving leader.. drift out a piece of menhaden or el-y.. you should catch one very shortly after that.. Their is millions of bait around the pier so typically dead baits drifted will produce a more consistent bite.

you might need to add a split shot or a small egg weight as a knocker rig depending on the current..


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I'm heading out there tomorrow morning, what tide/ depth are the Mack's sitting at? Or are they just so d**n thick that i just need to get bait in the water?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

latley the spanish have been everywhere.


----------

